# Day 101 - done with the tapes!



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

It feels kind of funny to know I won't be making time to listen any more. I plan to fill that time with exercise instead. We'll see how long that lasts!Mike/Eric/anyone - I was doing much better during the middle days of the tapes. Now it's as if those mind armies have kicked in like crazy because logically I know this IBS can be beaten. Is this normal? I've heard a lot that people continue to improve after the tapes, so I know this will all pass eventually. It just seems like the storm before the calm so to speak.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats BR!!!







Just so ya know I'm still listening to my favorite sides to combat them armies. BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep BR, that is normal with some of us. Not to worry!!! congrats on finishing!!! You will be better and better as time goes on! Believe it!







~ Marilyn


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

This is normal. You can re-listen to the tapes to help with the mind armies. I think we all do occasionally. They are very relaxing and comforting.AZ


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

BQ, Marilyn, AZMom,Thanks for the support and encouragement! I will relisten to them here and there to help combat those armies.


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

congrats BR, on finishing the tapes...i have also completed the tapes, a handful of days ago, and go figure, i had 2 bouts of D, and i was frustrated with that....those darn damn mind armies. i didn't think that i ate anything to trigger the D, so it must be the mind army thing. i'm keeping my fingers crossed that i will continue to improve with time. like you, i was probably at my best midway during the program...and for some reason, i couldn't get into side 5, and felt that was sort of a let down.but yahoo for you for completing! and bravo for you exercising in lieu of the tape time...hey...maybe i should do that too! take care all!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike has been extremely busy recently but he will return with some comments.BR congradulations on finnishing.







Don't worry about anything for the moment, give yourself a week or two and see how you feel.However, both you and lotro I need to make some comments on for the future. Later tonight when I get home I will post again here with those.Lotro was it hot where you are?Anyway I will be back to this and offer some help. It is not a big problem you'll see.Lotro hang on I will get to some things with you also.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi All,Congrats on getting through.







The mind armies will settle down, but also there is another issues at play here.there are three stages to the healing process:1 Stop the slide and the negative thoughts.2 The holding Bay, this is a time when as individuals we are creating new thought patterns, are feeling comfortable with the processes of learning etc. This is a time when we are changing, we can see the improvements of our efforts, see new doors of oppertunity opening before us, but also a time of often frustration. We know we are feeling better, but we know that we do not yet have the emotional energy to go down any of the corridors of new expereince that the doors offer to us. 3 This is when we have to then apply our new learnings. We have to get used to the idea of being well. Its like everyting we have been preparing for has been positive, the support the schedule the processes etc, but then the time comes when we have to 'go it alone' All the preparation and learning has prepared our mind and body to feel better, and act better, but when we stop the listening we feel a little alone. This is really natural, the subcon is of course a little hesitant, but once through the 100 days of preparation we are ready not only to 'go it alone', but to also continue to get stronger, and continue the learning processes. Like birds leaving th enest, they too are hesitant, but they take the step off the edge, and quickly all the preparation, pays off, they fly and quickly get more confident, stronger and more aware of their abilities to learn and adapt.We do too. We continue to learn and adapt.But th ehesitancy or uncertainty, sometimes creates hesitancy, the mind armies still weak,become aware and try and take control again. They will fail







To help, listen occassionally to two of your favourite sessions and this will lessen the concern. Your concerns are natural but will pass.







Again congratulations







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OK Mike, Exactly what do you mean by "occasionally"? Once or twice a week? More? Less? "going it alone" Ha Ha Ha!!! I'm telling ya I'm in need of remedial hypno! LOL! I think I had some hesistancy, sure, but nothing more than average I suspect. But you know, I think my problem is the pain was my focus during the hypno. I didn't focus on the D or C that much. I have been surprisingly successful in backing off pain using the imagery etc. But I never really focused much on the D or C during the program. (Tells ya how much pain I was in.







) Hence I think that is why I'm falling short in the bowel symptoms. I realize that some flare-ups will happen anyway, but I'm fairly sure I could shorten their duration better. I'm wondering if I should try again listening to the whole program or part of it with my focus more on the D & C. I mean, can this happen if I was just focusing on the pain? I would think so, since I never really applied it to those symptoms much during the program.I dunno, any thoughts?? Thanks BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Good post MIke.







I think its try to get better, not try to get normal if everyone knows what I mean. Better first.







BQ, no problem, going back through the program is not a problem and will only be benefical for more benefits.As you know I keep things in check doing this on my own know fifteen minutes twice a day, using my own and Mike's imagery. For me it's like martial arts as an analogy. I have the first few belts, but I am going for the black belt, so practicing for me has been excellent, but listening again is no problemo.







I also want to add reading up on all the hypnotherapy articles and abstarcts you can to learn more about all this and what its doing so you can see some causes and effects going on and try to work on them and having this info I believe its a huge help.As the "Eagles song says "Take it to the limit."------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Br, you might have some shadow fears going on, like in the back of our mind we still struggle with going back to our old ways, but you can overcome that and its important to realize you were doing better and the reasons you were doing better and the fact that it will not go back to the old ways, no let the armies win, stay focused on the goal, not the sympotms and you will prevail.








------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I want to mention one more thing here. So many things effect IBS. Heat can set your IBS off for example, heat can upset normal people's stomachs. Not a lot you can do about that, the more preventitive you can be about it great, but there will still be stimuli effecting you so its roll with the punches, be as preventive as possible, realize what is doing what hopefully and move forward.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah I know Eric, Heat , being Gall Bladder-less etc. But You think I will move forward without re-listening? BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I see Mike has a specific reply for ya, take care!







[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 08-18-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(Editing out way too optimistic post)[This message has been edited by BQ (edited 08-19-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Are you kidding, BQ? You are one of the most supportive and caring persons here!!!! You helped me alot during my "fun" stuff!!! So here's to you, BQ: (((HUGS)))!!!







Take care, hon! ~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2001)

Hi All,BQ, Think about doing th eprogram again this time without a specific focus. Since th epain was a major issues for you, it is likely your subcon would consider that to be the place to put the extra energy. ( Somewhile ago I did a posting which used the analogy of cowboys surrounded by indians - hopefully someone much more competant on computers than me will find this and add to this thread )Next time round be less specific if you can and see how it helps the other symptoms too.I will try to be more specific in postings too







Best RegardsMike


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Wow - thanks for all the replies!Lotronexlvr - I am really heartened to hear that you are experiencing the same thing.Eric those shadow fears are definitely with me. Even though I consciously tell myself I can be cured I still have the fear of wondering how I will be better. For example, I could be out and about having a great time and then boom! when unprepared here comes the D!Mike/Eric - Please forgive the ignorance, but all I did was listen to the tapes. I do absolutely no imagery on my own except in the beginning when I would feel a little anxious I would picture the wheel by pushing my left foot down a tad and I would feel better and the anxiety would pass. Can you give me some ideas of how to do the imagery each day or where to go for ideas?Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I'll start thinking about re-doing them then. Thanks Mike. BQ


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hello all!yes, eric, it was/IS hot where i am...but it can't be helped, living in hawaii.







i printed out what you and Mike wrote back and i reeeeeeally appreciate all the caring and time you guys take. mahalo!!!!!!BR, hang in there! we are all sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Br, sorry I have been working two jobs lately and have had a lot going on.I posted this on BQ's other thread, but want to add it here. It also might help to spend a little time reading some of the posts on this forum, but change the preferrnce to 100 days instead of thirty. Right below post topics. There is more info all over this forum that will help.However, start with this. During the day get comfortable in a chair or lying down, close your eyes, feel your whole body relax(actually you can use Mike's suggestions when you first start to relax your toes ect.) and work some of that imagery into those brief 15 minute excercises twice a day.Start with that for now and let me know how it goes.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lotro, thanks for the comments. What this bb has given me I try to give back. I think its wrong if we find something that really works and get better and leave others to suffer. That's why I am here.







Say hello to Hawaii for me and tell her I will be there as soon as I can.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

BR, when i get anxious and can feel my tummy start to turn, i also imagine the wheel, and i close my eyes and on the inside of my eyelids, i imagine my sweet safe star coming down to comfort me and my darn colon. i envision the star cascading down, one on my forehead (for the mind) and one on my tummy. it works for me. between that star and the wheel, i can get through most of the episodes. i'm still re-listening to side 3 and 4, my favorite sides. take care!!!eric, Hawaii would love to have you here!


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Eric and Lotronexlvr,Thanks - I will give these things a try and let you know how they work!


----------



## Mikala1 (Jun 22, 2001)

Hi BR,I"m on day 54 and I also noticed I was great about two weeks ago. So, not exactly the midway point, but close enough.NOw I also am having a bit of a setback. But I"m trying not to get discouraged. I hope things improve for you.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi Mikala,Actually things are improving. And I'm under lots of stress right now (when will I learn to let go and let God take care of me?!) and I'm still doing well in the IBS department so there is good news there. Congrats on passing the half way point. Hang in there!


----------

